
To make an app, just add JSON - 2a0c40
http://www.jasonette.com/beta/
======
minimaxir
This appears to be catering to the Hacker News crowd, where the LOL GIFS XD
marketing tactic will likely backfire.

~~~
wccrawford
I don't think this is a serious project anyhow. They've basically just made it
so that you can write JSON instead of HTML and given it a live reload feature.
It has all the pain of HTML with the pain of having to convert that into JSON
in your head added to it, with the only stated benefit being that you can live
reload, just like you can already do with certain development servers for HTML
and Javascript.

